# Most Forgiving Driver???



## ger147 (Jun 13, 2013)

I know it's all horses for courses etc. but I'd be interested to hear some views/opinions on what are the most forgiving drivers for mid to high handicappers to choose from?


----------



## JustOne (Jun 13, 2013)

Callaway FTiQ


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 13, 2013)

The easiest driver I've ever hit is a Ping K15, it was almost too easy.  I couldn't understand why they never really gained any popularity.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 13, 2013)

Ping G5 .. best you will get IMO  and you will get them cheap


----------



## One Planer (Jun 13, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Ping G5 .. best you will get IMO  and you will get them cheap
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to say any Ping G series driver.

As forgiving as John Terrys wife :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 13, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I was just going to say any Ping G series driver.

As forgiving as John Terrys wife :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Ba boom tish :thup:


----------



## brendy (Jun 13, 2013)

G15 for me, off the deck etc, everything went, controlling it was a bit erratic at times though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The easiest driver I've ever hit is a Ping K15, it was almost too easy.  I couldn't understand why they never really gained any popularity.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Played a G15 for some time and liked it BUT the K15 forgives a mis-hit even more - not that I do that many of course


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 13, 2013)

brendy said:



			G15 for me, off the deck etc, everything went, controlling it was a bit erratic at times though.
		
Click to expand...

My G15 was certainly forgiving. 

Current (Adams 9015D) likewise. Seems I appreciate deep-faced Drivers, so misses must be hi-/ow rather than heel/toe.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 13, 2013)

Ping G10 for me. Like already said you'll not go far wrong with any of the G drivers.


----------



## brendy (Jun 13, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			My G15 was certainly forgiving. 

Current (Adams 9015D) likewise. Seems I appreciate deep-faced Drivers, so misses must be hi-/ow rather than heel/toe.
		
Click to expand...

My problem is that they went even higher than any other driver, I already hit a high enough ball without it coming down with frost on it.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 13, 2013)

My vote goes to the mizuno jpx 800. 3 of my playing partners bought them after trying my old one.


----------



## Deke (Jun 13, 2013)

Nike Dymo 2 for sure, I loooooooved that beast! :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 13, 2013)

This thread should generate 4 pages a least, full of people professing to know what the most forgiving driver is with 90% of respondents no longer having the club in their bag and missing 50% of fairways.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			This thread should generate 4 pages a least, full of people professing to know what the most forgiving driver is with 90% of respondents no longer having the club in their bag and missing 50% of fairways.
		
Click to expand...

I've never even owned a Ping G series wood. 

I'm far too young 

John Terry's wife on the other hand


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2013)

Gareth said:



			John Terry's wife on the other hand 

Click to expand...

You're far too old.....

Any or all of these could be the one.

Of course - none of them could as well......

G25, apparently, is hard to hit anywhere but straight....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

Ping G series


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 13, 2013)

most manufacturers have one, or more - it's how they make their money!


----------



## CMAC (Jun 13, 2013)

TM Superfast Burner and Ping Rapture V2.................and yes I still have them both and both are excellent drivers


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 14, 2013)

Ping G2 with 11.5 loft very good club and now low cost, still have mine

My Cobra AMP is also very easy to hit and is my driver of choice at present


----------



## ger147 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback.

I'm currently struggling with my Titleist 913 D3.  I love how it feels when I get a good one but far more bad ones that good and as I'm struggling to play to my 18 handicap, I'm beginning to think that perhaps the D3 is a bit above my current ability and I could maybe use some help from a driver that's easier to hit.

Food for thought.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 14, 2013)

ger147 said:



			Thanks for all the feedback.

I'm currently struggling with my Titleist 913 D3.  I love how it feels when I get a good one but far more bad ones that good and as I'm struggling to play to my 18 handicap, I'm beginning to think that perhaps the D3 is a bit above my current ability and I could maybe use some help from a driver that's easier to hit.

Food for thought.
		
Click to expand...

While the D3 is marginally smaller than the D2, neither should be hard to hit.

Are you sure you are not trying to smash it beyond the capability of your swing? If that's the case, it's doubtful whether any club (maybe apart from my old 650cc Integra!) is going to be forgiving enough.

Where,on the face, are you missing? Does that actually reflect the shape of the D2?


----------



## ger147 (Jun 14, 2013)

My biggest issue with a driver is trying to hit up into the ball.  If I remember correctly from my D3 fitting, average was 5 degrees down which obviously creates loads of spin and therefore will make the outcome of any other flaws e.g. open face, much worse.

I'm going for a lesson on Sunday so hopefully that will help get me on the right path to hitting it better.


----------

